# sound effects?



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, so I downloaded Audacity................. its great.

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think Ive figured out how to use it, but know I need some sound effects.
Ive got a few so Id like to use so-far from searching the web, but I was wondering if theres some site that you guys might know of that has more then the common "boo" and wolf howling.

Any help would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try these sites. They have been a great resource for me. I think most of the files are royalty free to use.
http://davesworld56.250free.com/DavesHalloweenSounds.html
http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/
http://freesound.iua.upf.edu/index.php


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a few more to try...

http://www.frightfx.com/sounds/sound.htm
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/pir/PIRsfx.shtml

Dr Frankenscream


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have been looking for sound files I can download free. I am specifically looking for African style Tribal Chants, preferably with no music, or just drums. I have been to just about every audio download site recommended on this forum, and then a dozen more. I have only been able to find a few tribal chants. But not what I am really looking for.

Does anyone here either have access to some dark, creepy tribal chants, or *know* where I can find some? Thanks.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Take a look at your public library system, you may find all you need there.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Just Whisper - I'll check with my partner - he creates music and has a HEAP of samples of just about everything.


----------

